# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Reģistrēšanās  Elfā

## heinrx

pirms kāda pus gada mēģināju piereģistrēties ,bet kaut kas nogāja greizi,tagad nespēju piereģistrēties,jo rāda ka epasts ir jau sistēmā,bet pie opcijas aizmirsta parole tiek izmests paziņojums ka epasts nav sistēmā?Kā tā?Varētu protams uzmaukt citi epastu,bet nu tomēr gribās kaut kā atrisināt necepjot čupu ar dažādiem epastiem.Kādi ieteikumi?

----------


## tornislv

Elfai piezvanīt (darba laikā).

----------


## heinrx

tas gan,bet nu pagaidām nav tik svarīgi lai tērētu savu darba laiku mēģinot piereģistrēties,mans boss to nesapratīs :: ,nepavadu es darba dienu pie datora,un domāju ka tas būs nepieciešams,neba nu viens zvans visu atrisinās.Kaut gan laikam jāuzzvana vien būs ::

----------

